# Turquoise linnie needs new home?



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Things are eerily coincidental sometimes.

So I had been toying with the idea of getting a breeding pair of linnies. Then miraculously, one linnie appears on craigslist five minutes from my house.

I went to go visit it and it had no food and the lady kept saying she only gives it a little food because more food means more poop. I couldn't leave it there. It was literally starving, with a bowl full of hulls, and honestly the lady was just weird saying things about people eating birds. But I also don't think I will be keeping it. Mina and it are contact calling like crazy and it is driving me a little nuts.

So yeah, I definitely won't be getting a breeding pair lol due them most likely calling to Mina. If anyone is interested, let me know. I am in So. CA, but maybe be able to ship.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Such a sweetheart! Do you think this bird would continue to call to Mina after quarantine is over?

Karma to you for rescuing the little beauty. :hug:*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Such a sweetheart! Do you think this bird would continue to call to Mina after quarantine is over?
> 
> Karma to you for rescuing the little beauty. :hug:*


I don't think I will last that long, lol. Not to mention what will happen to Cozette...


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

What a pretty linnie. It's funny.. I was at the birdstore yesterday, and the owner had 4 baby linnies. He was really positive about linnies as pets. He says they are one of the easiest going parrots.. way 'easier to get along with' than lovebirds, parrotlets and yes, budgies. He says they make fabulous pets for those not wanting the commitment of one of the big guys. He had an Amazon or somesuch that is 78 years old. WOW.
3 of the 4 linnies had already been sold, I think.
Anyway, all of that rambling was for what it's worth, ... probably not even my own 2 cents.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cozette said:



I don't think I will last that long, lol. Not to mention what will happen to Cozette...

Click to expand...

I hope you will have no problem in finding her a safe and loving forever home. It was wonderful that you rescued her!*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> I hope you will have no problem in finding her a safe and loving forever home. It was wonderful that you rescued her!*


I just think even if Mina liked her enough to live together, I wonder if Cozette would be picked on or the 3rd wheel.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cozette said:



I just think even if Mina liked her enough to live together, I wonder if Cozette would be picked on or the 3rd wheel.

Click to expand...

I agree with you completely, Amber.

At the very least, Cozette may end up being left out. *


----------



## aaro (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi, good on you for the rescue, i have a group of 6 there calling can be loud but if i added it all up more more 30mins a day tops, there like a bunch of moaning people lol


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

It acts like a boy, looks like a girl. Seems to talk.

Rescue lineolated parakeet:


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Aww, it is gorgeous. Wish we lived closer, the same country would be a good start :laughing:


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm starting to think it is a single factor greywing turquoise, which would mean it is male. They can look like a female sometimes because the greywing factor lightens/lessens the black spots. The calling hasnt been bad this evening at all.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

What a gorgeous little one....

SO glad that you brought her home...Karma to you.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*how gorgeous, I would take him in a heartbeat if I wasn't across the country  thank you for rescuing him! hopefully you will find a good home soon.*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice rescue . Where are you located? I can come Linne-nap him from you


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Lovely bird, I like their soft chirp.*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Budgiekeet said:


> Nice rescue . Where are you located? I can come Linne-nap him from you


I'm in so cal. Maybe message me your email address. If I end up rehoming him, maybe we can work something out. I have two other possibilities for him but they aren't ideal due to location.


----------

